

Crowdfunding Campaigns Built With Crowdhoster - jjb123
http://blog.crowdtilt.com/top-10-crowdhoster-campaigns/

======
naveenspark
Hey this is Naveen from Immunity Project. We had a great experience w/
Crowdhoster. It performed well for us and Ajay + team were super responsive.
Highly recommend it for those who are considering crowdfunding on their own
domain.

------
Jarred
Crowdhoster is awesome.

~~~
ajaymehta
Wow, thank you Jarred. We're obviously huge fans, and hoping to carry on the
Selfstarter mission as far as possible :)

------
dw5ight
man. the day IceCube talks about my startup changing his life will be a damn
Good Day.

